# Prized Olive Green Excelsior Improved H.G.



## jaroadshow (Jul 10, 2014)

Here is a picture of a jar I just acquired.  Rare in this Olive Green color.


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Aug 15, 2014)

The color's pretty cool, but looks more minty than olive over here. When's it from?


----------



## jaroadshow (Aug 19, 2014)

Spirit Bear : I believe it dates to 1878 - 1880. RedBook lists it as Canadian.  Not sure. Jaroadshow


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Aug 19, 2014)

Awesome!


----------

